
Checked C – A Safer C/C++ from Microsoft - osopanda
https://www.infoq.com/news/2016/06/checked-c
======
maemre
I met with David Tarditi, leader of the Checked C project, last week at PLDI.
He previously worked on System C#, Midori and Singularity where he was in the
group that developed lightweight C# runtime and AOT compiler for Midori.
Checked C seems like a continuation of this series of work from Microsoft
Research with an opposite approach to safe systems programming (opposite as in
trying to make C safer rather than trying to make a safe language faster).

Also, if you check the spec you can find the design choices they rejected too
(with evaluation of the choices). It looks like a well thought project rather
than just saying "let's add some bounds checks to C".

------
lomnakkus
I'm not entirely sure I see the value proposition for C++ here. We already
have e.g. std::array and std::vector, and AFAICT the other bits of this could
be implemented as templates?

(Granted, std::array and std::vector don't _require_ bounds checking unless
you use at(), but there's nothing that says you couldn't implement two other
template classes exactly like them which mandate bounds checking. std::array
and std::vector usually do bounds checking in debug mode, but I'll grant that
debug mode may be too slow.)

------
taspeotis
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11899925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11899925)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11900009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11900009)

